# Accuair Issue



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i just finished installing my e-level and went to calibrate it, but my compressor never turned on. tank pressure is at ZERO. I wiggled the relay around a bit and the compressor kicked on. Tank pressure went up to 175 and the compressor never turned off even though the pressure switch is set at 150. the manifold and rocker switch are working fine but it seems like either my relay or pressure switch isnt. Any suggestions? i have the system wired with 4g wire from the battery to a 80 amp fuse then a 80amp relay.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> i just finished installing my e-level and went to calibrate it, but my compressor never turned on. tank pressure is at ZERO. I wiggled the relay around a bit and the compressor kicked on. Tank pressure went up to 175 and the compressor never turned off even though the pressure switch is set at 150. the manifold and rocker switch are working fine but it seems like either my relay or pressure switch isnt. Any suggestions? i have the system wired with 4g wire from the battery to a 80 amp fuse then a 85amp relay.


Call them, they're super helpful. Mine was doing a similar thing right after my install, the compressors wouldn't stop and my check valve kept going off at 175 psi. Reno had me check a few readings on some of the wires going to the ECU and turned out that my ECU was fried right out of the box.

I called on a Monday, I had a new ECU on Wednesday. Hands down some of the best customer service I've ever experienced. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you have a meter. I would take the yellow wire off the relay. Drop your tank pressure to just under 100psi and see if your getting a 12v signal out of the yellow wire once your psi is below 110. That will tell you if the pressure sender is working correctly. double check all your grounds.:thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

could the ECU really be fried even if its communicating with the manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Probably not an ECU if everything else is working properly, but we'll get it fixed no matter what it is. Give me a call at 877-247-3696 and we'll get your system working right!


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Turbo,

Make sure you have good grounds. Like paint removed from grounded area. Are you using the stinger relay? Or did you get the power supply kit from Accuair? Hit them up for sure though to they are extremely helpful on all products.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Probably not an ECU if everything else is working properly, but we'll get it fixed no matter what it is. Give me a call at 877-247-3696 and we'll get your system working right!


thanks, sent you a PM


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

mike.snipe said:


> Turbo,
> 
> Make sure you have good grounds. Like paint removed from grounded area. Are you using the stinger relay? Or did you get the power supply kit from Accuair? Hit them up for sure though to they are extremely helpful on all products.


i am using a relay/starter solenoid i got at napa, part # ST85
http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=ECHST85_0307143955


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Your problem might be the solenoid your using. The E-Level ECU might not have the current to run your relay. If you use the compressor wire to trigger another relay that is using battery power to click the solenoid on and off you might be all good. Not completely sure but usually the amperage coming out of any ECU I've messed with is pretty low.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mike.snipe said:


> Your problem might be the solenoid your using. The E-Level ECU might not have the current to run your relay. If you use the compressor wire to trigger another relay that is using battery power to click the solenoid on and off you might be all good. Not completely sure but usually the amperage coming out of any ECU I've messed with is pretty low.


I have two things to say about starter solenoids and why they should not be used for this application.
- Starter solenoids are not meant for continuous duty applications such as this, the coils get blown very easily and can get stuck in either position.
- Starter solenoids usually take quite a bit of amperage to activate

With that being said you can diagnose the ECU itself by the method above (testing for +12V on the yellow wire with the tank pressure below your low cutoff)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

MechEngg is def right on this. I would try and grab up a stinger 80 amp relay or hit us up and order a 90 amp relay.

Starter solenoids move some current but not for long. More than likely it'll turn on and fuse the internals and never shut off.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

figured it out, bad ground thank god. yeah the solenoid is only temporary until the stinger comes in. thanks for the help guys:thumbup:


----------

